# Hi, My Name Is Tylerd, And I Have A Vape Kit Addiction.



## TylerD

I think I have a problem....but I love it!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Gizmo

Goodness me.. That is a lot of mods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Gizmo said:


> Goodness me.. That is a lot of mods


And I forgot to put the Atmizoo Dingo in the pic!


----------



## Silver

You are a collector of fine vaping art!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Awesome, and one loves dem all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

lovely collection @TylerD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Really nice kit @TylerD


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oooooo lots of need to have stuff there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Nice!!!! So very shiny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin

Wow!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca

So from left to right.

Origin with Aqua
Nemi with Kayfun
Some Yellow thing 
Sentinel with KayFun?
Panzer with IGO-W Clear

@TylerD convince me to get a AQUA pls.


----------



## Andre

Tornalca said:


> So from left to right.
> 
> Origin with Aqua
> Nemi with Kayfun
> Some Yellow thing
> Sentinel with KayFun?
> Panzer with IGO-W Clear
> 
> @TylerD convince me to get a AQUA pls.


Aqua is awesome, you won't regret getting one - best dual coil vape you can get. The Yellow Thing...not too shabby, but only for Solomon vapers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Tornalca said:


> @TylerD convince me to get a AQUA pls.



Maybe I can, dual coil with juice control and airflow control, can't really get the setup wrong. Juice tastes great and its a mini fog machine. Need more convincing?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca

Matthee said:


> Aqua is awesome, you won't regret getting one - best dual coil vape you can get. The Yellow Thing...not too shabby, but only for Solomon vapers.



So I qualify but I have never vaped a shoe?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Andre

Tornalca said:


> So I qualify but I have never vaped a shoe?
> 
> View attachment 1961


Obviously a clone...they did not even get the spelling right!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## TylerD

Tornalca said:


> So from left to right.
> 
> Origin with Aqua
> Nemi with Kayfun
> Some Yellow thing
> Sentinel with KayFun?
> Panzer with IGO-W Clear
> 
> @TylerD convince me to get a AQUA pls.


 Origin and Aqua
Nemi with Kayfun lite
Awesome yellow thingy!
GV private 2 with Kayfun
Raivapes Launcher 2 with Igo-W clear.

You can do it! Just buy it already! The Aqua is really an awesome toy! That thing i like a dripper with a 2ml tank. Airflow contol and juice control. You can't go wrong brother!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

Do I understand correctly that you guys prefer the Aqua over the Igo drippers?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

TylerD said:


> Origin and Aqua
> Nemi with Kayfun lite
> Awesome yellow thingy!
> GV private 2 with Kayfun
> Raivapes Launcher 2 with Igo-W clear.
> 
> You can do it! Just buy it already! The Aqua is really an awesome toy! That thing i like a dripper with a 2ml tank. Airflow contol and juice control. You can't go wrong brother!


Just 1 negative I have is the small tank especially with the way this beast drinks juice. Other than that its in daily use. Love this thing.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornalca

TylerD said:


> Origin and Aqua
> Nemi with Kayfun lite
> Awesome yellow thingy!
> GV private 2 with Kayfun
> Raivapes Launcher 2 with Igo-W clear.
> 
> You can do it! Just buy it already! The Aqua is really an awesome toy! That thing i like a dripper with a 2ml tank. Airflow contol and juice control. You can't go wrong brother!



Cool, adding it to the basket. Thought I had the mech mods under control. But I think I did ok.


----------



## Andre

johanct said:


> Do I understand correctly that you guys prefer the Aqua over the Igo drippers?


No, we are actually saying that the Reo is the best thing since sliced bread, but that the Aqua is a worthwhile investment as well! Have not really thought of comparing the Aqua to a dripper as a dripper for me is just a juice tasting device. Also, have not had the opportunity to vape an Ithaka, which is probably in the same league as the Aqua if not better? The Aqua takes a bit of a learning curve to set up and fill correctly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Thanks for that @Matthee I can confirm that the Ithaka is the best I've dealt with when it comes to flavour. (Will hopefully be able to compare flavour wise with RM2 at next JHB vape meet).


----------



## Chop007

TylerD said:


> I think I have a problem....but I love it!
> View attachment 1933


No my friend you sir, Have a "Solution", a cure if you will. Awesome collection and stylish as well. Very cool.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chop007

I have not been vaping long but I will tell ya that the Aqua tank for me is so incredible. Once I figured out that airflow is as important as a decent micro coil build, the clouds just came rolling out. Once @Matthee explained the whole idea about getting a cooler vape(Less TH) when the coils are closer to the air inlet(Lower down), Man oh man, what an awesome vaping experience I had. 

It was as if the angels themselves came down and explained the secrets of beauty in one vape. 

Although I have mostly only tried twisp clearo's, BDCC, etc etc, mickey mouse kind of stuff, this Aqua I have no doubt is going to be a close friend of mine for many years to come. Such a sturdy little device as well. Once I understood how she liked to be held and how she thought, then she gave me as much care as I gave her, and then some. 

So, now, each day I make a point of cleaning her, creating new coils and then threading some new cotton through. I am sure she can go a few days without the whole cleaning and caressing but the whole half an hour mission has become a sort of meditation for me. Half an hour with Aqua and I can once again face the world and hold my nerve while all about others are loosing theirs. No friends, Aqua, is LOVE at first vape.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Man, but you use words well. Yes, I love the Aqua with its quirks and all. Have you tried it yet on a mech mod with the dual coils coming out at around 0.6 ohms?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

That's the juice and vape tools cupboard ..then there's the boxes and tools and extras



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom

Rowan Francis said:


> View attachment 2008
> 
> 
> That's the juice and vape tools cupboard ..then there's the boxes and tools and extras
> View attachment 2009
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


lol...does anyone remember the pic posted by @Rowan Francis ? The one with that broken vape gear bought in Zim? It was not that long ago....Good going in such a short time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Love your cupboards Rowan!! So organised

And @Chop007 , Matthee is right, you have such a great way with words. Loved reading your Aqua post.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis

@Tom . Yah that's scary thinking about how not so long ago that was .. eesh 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Tom said:


> lol...does anyone remember the pic posted by @Rowan Francis ? The one with that broken vape gear bought in Zim? It was not that long ago....Good going in such a short time!


Oh yes, remember that well. Thought this guy was going to blow up his face! And the stuff he vaped! Now he is a mod master and juice expert.


----------



## Rowan Francis

@Matthee .. what can I say .. I have been bitten by the vape bug big time and love it .

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Rowan Francis said:


> @Matthee .. what can I say .. I have been bitten by the vape bug big time and love it .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Not a rare disease and passion around here!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

Tom said:


> lol...does anyone remember the pic posted by @Rowan Francis ? The one with that broken vape gear bought in Zim? It was not that long ago....Good going in such a short time!



Yea this man really has evolved


----------



## TylerD

Rowan Francis said:


> View attachment 2008
> 
> 
> That's the juice and vape tools cupboard ..then there's the boxes and tools and extras
> View attachment 2009
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 You win!


----------



## Chop007

Matthee said:


> Man, but you use words well. Yes, I love the Aqua with its quirks and all. Have you tried it yet on a mech mod with the dual coils coming out at around 0.6 ohms?


Yeh I am still trying to get a hold of a decent mech mod, I tried it at 0.6ohms on an old ego battery I had because my vv/vw could not handle sub ohms. Lets just say.....I will never do that again on a battery with no protection. Thanks a lot man for the kind words.

Using it at the moment on My iTaste VV/VW V3 AT 1.0ohms and it flows rather nice. Great, dense clouds and a cool TH. Vaping Pappa Smurf at the moment I just got from VapeMob and it is delicious. Those smurfs are lank dodgy, so many men, only 1 chick smurf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Glad you're still ok and able to write this @Chop007 !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chop007

johanct said:


> Glad you're still ok and able to write this @Chop007 !


Naa it was not too bad, just flashing lights, smoke, burnt rubber/plastic smell and then I quickly pulled the head off and cut the wires. I did however learn an important lesson. Even after that, reading up on VV/VW, different batteries etc etc, the info was extremely useful. If I had got a mech mod before, I reckon I would have done some huge damage, then again, in Cape Town it is mellow not to have too many front teef.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ

Chop007 said:


> Yeh I am still trying to get a hold of a decent mech mod, I tried it at 0.6ohms on an old ego battery I had because my vv/vw could not handle sub ohms. Lets just say.....I will never do that again on a battery with no protection. Thanks a lot man for the kind words.
> 
> Using it at the moment on My iTaste VV/VW V3 AT 1.0ohms and it flows rather nice. Great, dense clouds and a cool TH. Vaping Pappa Smurf at the moment I just got from VapeMob and it is delicious. Those smurfs are lank dodgy, so many men, only 1 chick smurf.



And the chick smurf is a test tube smurf at that.. 

By nature smurfs are all male..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

@Chop007 you're a real GRAP GAT with passion gap and all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ

Talking about sub ohm, what is the lowest ohm rating that an SVD can handle?


----------



## Chop007

BhavZ said:


> Talking about sub ohm, what is the lowest ohm rating that an SVD can handle?


0.8ohms as far as I can see.


----------



## BhavZ

Chop007 said:


> 0.8ohms as far as I can see.


seriously? I need to build me a 1ohm coil then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> seriously? I need to build me a 1ohm coil then


It will still limit you to 15 W.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Matthee said:


> It will still limit you to 15 W.


Yeah that is the sad part but at least I know that if I build something between 1 and 1.3 ohms I wont kill the mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

BhavZ said:


> Yeah that is the sad part but at least I know that if I build something between 1 and 1.3 ohms I wont kill the mod


Good practice for the mech mod to come.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

Matthee said:


> Good practice for the mech mod to come.


Agreed

The time is coming along faster than I thought for me to get a mech mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

one day.... one day when i'm "all growed up" haha  Wow, must be awesome to have so many amazing choices of what to vape with  I will be making sure that all my friends and my boyfriend knows that all i want for my birthday and christmas is money to buy awesome vape gear and juices, don't waste anymore money on books and perfumes hehehe, i have a kindle where i get loads of free books on and won't need so much perfume to mask the stinkies smell hahaha

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TylerD

Metal Liz said:


> one day.... one day when i'm "all growed up" haha  Wow, must be awesome to have so many amazing choices of what to vape with  I will be making sure that all my friends and my boyfriend knows that all i want for my birthday and christmas is money to buy awesome vape gear and juices, don't waste anymore money on books and perfumes hehehe, i have a kindle where i get loads of free books on and won't need so much perfume to mask the stinkies smell hahaha


Sadly, it is all gone now. I've been cured by another Reo. B-bop and Rocksteady is all I have left. No need for anything else tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Why did you get rid of all that awesome gear? you could've still kept it to go down memory lane with them hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

TylerD said:


> I think I have a problem....but I love it!
> View attachment 1933


Hey bud, quick question - would you mind if a journo uses this pic of your vape gear for a pro-vaping article for the cape times?


----------



## TylerD

Metal Liz said:


> Hey bud, quick question - would you mind if a journo uses this pic of your vape gear for a pro-vaping article for the cape times?


Of course not Liz. All the way man!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Of course not Liz. All the way man!


And the Reo Mini has proud of place there...hope she uses it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vixen

Aaaah...this leaves that bittersweet taste in my mouth (and no, it aint my juice..lol) The taste of saying Yay, that's stunning but cringing with a hint of envy...
*rubs hands together and vows to start working on very own collection ASAP*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vixen

Rowan Francis said:


> View attachment 2008
> 
> 
> That's the juice and vape tools cupboard ..then there's the boxes and tools and extras
> View attachment 2009
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Wow


----------

